# Astro-turf pitches



## OhPinchy (8 Jun 2005)

I'm organising an 11 a side soccer match in work and need to find a full size astro turf pitch on the southside of Dublin. I've tried 3 Rock Rovers and UCD but theyre booked out - anyone know of other pitches we could rent?


----------



## car (8 Jun 2005)

Of the astro pitches I know of, the following 3 should open out to full pitches rather then small 5 asides.

Leicester celtic have probably the newest one behind nutgrove sc, 
St judes in templeogue behind the spawell or 
Dublin Bus grounds in coldcut which is behind liffey valley.

All have excellent facilities.

Dont have numbers for any of the above. sorry.


----------



## Wiggles (9 Jun 2005)

The gym at Loughlinstown also has full size astro-turf pitches.

I think what you are basically looking for is a hockey pitch.


----------



## Beckster (9 Jun 2005)

Iveagh Grounds, in Crumlin.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jun 2005)

If it's a hockey pitch, try Pembroke in Sandymount.


----------



## hansov (10 Jun 2005)

Slightly OT but I saw a sign in a shop window in Leixlip about the astro-turf pitches at Leixlip Amenity (?) centre offering astro-turf pitches for kids parties at €20 per hour. Bring your own food and goodies. Pretty cheap and an alternative to the Golden Arches ! As this is aimed at kids I assume the pitches are relatively small and would not suit OhPinchy's needs but it is one worth remembering for the dreaded birthday parties!


----------



## car (10 Jun 2005)

Havent been in the liexlip facility for a few years, but AFAIR theyre the old sandy style 5-a-side pitches.  If having a party for kids there, make sure they bring elbow pads and knee pads to avoid some serious carpet burns, speaking from experience that is.   Mrs Car made me take up ours in the front room some time ago.


----------



## Ham Slicer (13 Jun 2005)

Crumlin United have one in Pearse Park


----------



## jenolan (1 Jul 2005)

Muckross School in Donnybrook have an astro as do Newpark in Blackrock, Rathdown in Glenageary and Loreto Bray in Bray. Might be worth calling them all as not sure who rents to Footballers. I know Bray definitely does.


----------

